# Car caught fire.. Blown engine? Oil line? or Turbo? (want your $.02)



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

problem solved. time to move on


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I hope its nothing drastic like a rod chilling out side the block. Good luck


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe you blew your turbo. Is there oil in your intercooler piping and exhaust system. Start the car again and see if it starts smoking.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

rod on cyl #3 is toasted!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

curious what hurt the rod? ceized rod bearing?

Oh, and on your description, "thank god i thought quick enough to rip off my shirt and start pushing air ". what does start pushing air mean?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Fanning the flames?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Currently doing an engine build? Sounds like you should leave it to the professionals. There, gave you $.08.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

M this 1! said:


> curious what hurt the rod? ceized rod bearing?
> 
> Oh, and on your description, "thank god i thought quick enough to rip off my shirt and start pushing air ". what does start pushing air mean?


not too sure, i was basically stock. only thing i can think of is my N2MB 2step/wot shift feature causing stress



Lurkertom said:


> Fanning the flames?


well fanning air lol if i didnt i would have been screwed since i have MINIMUM insurance coverage which is a bad idea and i changed that this morning.. lol



vaultpsu said:


> Currently doing an engine build? Sounds like you should leave it to the professionals. There, gave you $.08.


NO i am professional :-D i have built a dozen of these motors from stock to 2.2l strokers using TDI blocks with tons of sucess and currently working on another 2.2l with a 35r for a buddy of mine which will be another great build. im just curious what to do to this car.. my old 2.2 jetta was hit from the rear and totaled which left me with a stock tt so its time to go big. and for all you haters idc becuase im going to be attending more school for this and i will be opening up my own shop in a year and i will probably be working and tuning your car and yeah, i have big dreams which is a good thing in this S*** of a world


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

curious to know what happend to that motor.. if anyone sees a 2.2l now in a silver 337 gti with a cocky ass rich kid driving around rt22 (lyndhurst) in NJ let me know! lol


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

volkswagendude01 said:


> not too sure, i was basically stock. only thing i can think of is my N2MB 2step/wot shift feature causing stress
> 
> 
> well fanning air lol if i didnt i would have been screwed since i have MINIMUM insurance coverage which is a bad idea and i changed that this morning.. lol
> ...




ok... where to start. 

First, fanning the air could have been a big mistake on your part considering the fact that feeding fire oxygen is like feeding it fuel. 

Second, attend UTI all you want, "dreamers" that spit mad BS like you just did never go anywhere.

and YES your WOT box prob. was the cause of your lower end failure... BECAUSE why? I will let you ponder that. Give you a hint, rod/main bearings HATE this....


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

lmao.. well would you just watch your car burn, or at least attempt to smother the fire? just cause i plan on doing something with my hobby/love for cars doesnt mean you have to post all like that up here saying **** about UTI and what not, allthough its probably because you hate what you do for a living and are probably sitting there wishing you had everything you ever wanted but took s*** from losers like you. dont post on my topics get a life.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

i think the more i post on this forum, the more ***s i talk too who like these cars, the more i want to buy an evo... its too bad i like the cars and not the scene


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

> NO i am professional.


You sure don't act like one.

Good luck in school and I hope you DO open up your shop, just remember to not act like a douchebag when you talk to your customers.

$.02 more in the till.


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

Well that was kinda a joke since I only do side jobs, but from a business standpoint your entirely correct. This is just a forum and I can not stand when people talk smack for no reason, if ya dont like something then just dont post its just that easy.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

volkswagendude01 said:


> Well that was kinda a joke since I only do side jobs, but from a business standpoint your entirely correct. This is just a forum and I can not stand when people talk smack for no reason, if ya dont like something then just dont post its just that easy.


I was not talking smack for no reason. First of all, I WENT to UTI and have every right to use it as a tool in a joke. IN FACT I love what I do (what do I do you ask? look in my sig ... yes, that is MY business). WHY? because I used UTI as a tool to get where I am. Trust me, I too hope you open a shop and like the fact that you have dreams. I was simply pointing out that, people who are going to act on "big dreams" and accomplish goals do not go flaunting the fact, as if it gives you some sort of higher status. But the fact that you misinterpreted that as "talking smack" is where you really lost credibility from me. It was simply constructive criticism. Not to mention my $0.02. 


also, oil pump failure is a high cause as well. and in case you didn't pick up on the WOT box reference... bottom ends HATE un-loaded revving... AKA: WOT BOX launches. ALSO.... 1.8Ts are known for oil sludge issues. What type of oil, how long it had been since your last change and what type of filter you were using could also be a small part of your failure.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

ohh you got burnedddd. oh wait..


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

burn the car and burn this thread


----------



## volkswagendude01 (May 1, 2006)

225TTRoadster said:


> I was not talking smack for no reason. First of all, I WENT to UTI and have every right to use it as a tool in a joke. IN FACT I love what I do (what do I do you ask? look in my sig ... yes, that is MY business). WHY? because I used UTI as a tool to get where I am. Trust me, I too hope you open a shop and like the fact that you have dreams. I was simply pointing out that, people who are going to act on "big dreams" and accomplish goals do not go flaunting the fact, as if it gives you some sort of higher status. But the fact that you misinterpreted that as "talking smack" is where you really lost credibility from me. It was simply constructive criticism. Not to mention my $0.02.
> 
> 
> also, oil pump failure is a high cause as well. and in case you didn't pick up on the WOT box reference... bottom ends HATE un-loaded revving... AKA: WOT BOX launches. ALSO.... 1.8Ts are known for oil sludge issues. What type of oil, how long it had been since your last change and what type of filter you were using could also be a small part of your failure.


im not flaunting it as in the fact im going to go there and be the bomb, im using it to better my self on the fact of stuff what i already do know for the most part, so i guess you took that in the wrong way. and yes i know that bottom ends dont like that, which is why i said the 2step blew it up. i do also know oil sludge is a major issue which is why i change my oil every 3k. I was up to date, using 5w30 full synthetic with an OEM filter like always, from when the car was taken off the lot (acording to previous owner wrote in owners manual) and there was def no slude problems from lookin inside the motor. guess i took your $.02 as a cocky attitude for no apparent reason, which apparently wasnt. 



winTTer said:


> burn the car and burn this thread


and there you go point proven, thats the stuff that royaly bothers me. theres no need.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

UTI = urinary tract infection


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

volkswagendude01 said:


> and there you go point proven, thats the stuff that royaly bothers me. theres no need.


You personally brought this thread off the deep end at post #8 and it should be canned.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

volkswagendude01 said:


> im not flaunting it as in the fact im going to go there and be the bomb, im using it to better my self on the fact of stuff what i already do know for the most part, so i guess you took that in the wrong way. and yes i know that bottom ends dont like that, which is why i said the 2step blew it up. i do also know oil sludge is a major issue which is why i change my oil every 3k. I was up to date, using 5w30 full synthetic with an OEM filter like always, from when the car was taken off the lot (acording to previous owner wrote in owners manual) and there was def no slude problems from lookin inside the motor. guess i took your $.02 as a cocky attitude for no apparent reason, which apparently wasnt.
> 
> 
> and there you go point proven, thats the stuff that royaly bothers me. theres no need.


na man, not bein cocky. Was your OEM filter large or small? Because for some stupid reason VAG came up with the large oil filter for oil capacity reasons to help with the sludge but if you go to the dealer and get the filter, they will give you a small filter.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

instead of arguing with these lovely people why dont you come over and help me pull my tranny? :banghead:


----------

